# MN Bust's Again



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

*This is from the Minneapolis Star Tribune*:

:******: Minnesota conservation officers made a couple of big busts recently.

In the first, five Wisconsin anglers face fines and restitution of nearly $7,000 after being caught with 206 perch over their legal limit while fishing on Lake Winnibigoshish.

Department of Natural Resources officer Larry Francis of Remer was among the officers who contacted the group on March 25 as they were packing up from a day on the lake.

Officers found 303 whole perch and seven 1-gallon plastic bags that contained filleted perch. Six of the seven bags were discovered between the mattress and box spring of one of the beds. The anglers had concealed another 69 perch in a bag containing a power auger. The group possessed more than 406 perch, 206 perch over the legal limit.

The perch limit in Minnesota is 20 daily and 40 in possession per individual.

Charged in Cass County District Court were Bradley Arthur Bricco, 31, Shawano, Wis.; Cotty George Barrett, 47, West Bend, Wis.; Allen Emil Barrett, 45, Marion, Wis.; Richard Charles Bricco, 52, and David Roy Anderson, 45, both of Clintonville, Wis. Each had his license seized and each face fines and restitution of $1,330.

Meanwhile, conservation officer Tim Gray of Blackduck recently received a call about a group of anglers keeping walleye and an over-limit of crappies on Red Lake, also in northwest Minnesota. There's a moratorium on taking walleye from Red Lake.

Six walleyes were found under the back seat storage compartment of their vehicle. An over-limit of crappies was found packed inside a suitcase style ice shelter and in several buckets. The three adults and one juvenile had 100 crappies, seven walleyes and 12 perch.

Charged were Viengxay Sivongxay, 44, and Phouvieng Davannavong, 36, both of Savage, and Thavy Chindavong, 52 of Brooklyn Park. The youth was not charged. The three men face a combined total of nearly $2,700 in fines and restitution.
uke:

*With a population in MN of less than 15,000 the Mong sure don't know what rules and regs are. I think it may be time for a test just to get a fishing license EVERY YEAR!*


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

or just not let them fish or hunt at all. :******:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

like ryan said to not let them hunt or fish at all. After the thing that happened up in Wisconsin last year, with the mong shooting like 8 people because he was hunting on private property. :eyeroll:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope the Wis. guys get what they got coming, it makes the rest of us Wis. outdoorsmen look bad.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Guys,
You can't go and ban a whole group of people from hunting and fishing because of their race. Obviously their culture views keeping everything they catch as acceptable, they need some education, or a whole bunch of fines.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GG what in tarnation is up with your tag line???


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Playboy (definition) -A man who is devoted to the pursuit of pleasurable activities.

I have a twisted sense of humor. Mostly I just find it fun to see what kind of reaction I get to my signatures.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You need to work on your tan to be Satans Playboy!! 

Just fooling with ya, it is pretty darn funny!! :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This is how I tan.

1) White
2) Red
3) Terrible pain from sunburn
4) Lose layer of skin
5) Return to white.

Over the years I've realized that my body rejects sunlight so I just wear sunscreen to avoid steps 2-4.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

GG, I do agree with what you say but someone needs to teach them, if they dont learn, dont let them hunt. In the future they will only hurt us if you know what i mean

Also, I go through stages 2-4 and would much rather not > 8) > :laugh: >  > :******: > eace: > :soapbox: > 8)


----------

